
Jaro Mail - jboynyc
https://www.dyne.org/software/jaro-mail/
======
Touche
I have to say, I spent 15 minutes reading this page and I still have no idea
what Jaro Mail is. It calls itself a suite of tools for email, but it also has
it's own interface (or cli client, not sure), what does this interface do that
Mutt doesn't do?

Also it's confusing that the page says to install Mutt, Fetchmail, etc.
yourself, then what _exactly_ am I getting when I install Jaro Mail if not the
suite of applications?

~~~
jaromilrojo
The code answering to your questions is mostly here
[https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/tree/master/src/zlibs](https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/tree/master/src/zlibs)
and here
[https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/tree/master/src](https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/tree/master/src)

The short answer is: makes it quick (make && make install) to setup all the
mutt/fetchmail/abook/notmuch integrated yadayada plus adds whitelisting and
folder filtering, both local and remote via sieve.

~~~
Touche
This helps a lot, thanks. It looks like maybe Jaro makes it easier to
configure that Mutt (which is a very complex configuration), is that true?

~~~
jaromilrojo
yes... all you have to configure to be set is a file like this
[https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/blob/master/doc/Accounts/de...](https://github.com/dyne/JaroMail/blob/master/doc/Accounts/default.txt)

there can be one for each different account inside Mail/Accounts.

I think Mutt is really great software, but I cannot live without tab
completion from my addressbook and I need it without spending 1h to configure
it every time, so that's the gist of it...

~~~
aidenn0
What do you use for your address book? I just use mutt's alias so have tab-
completion out of the box.

~~~
e12e
Given the reference to notmuch, I'm guessing harvesting addresses from/with
notmuch index?

------
rsync
I have used console based email exclusively, and continuously, since 1993,
with (al)pine.

It is tremendously efficient and works very well over low bandwidth links
which, even in 2015, one encounters from time to time.

The key aspect of this setup, however, is that no mail is stored locally at
all - I connect to a co-located server (you could also use a VPS) over SSH and
run alpine on the remote system. Two very nice things are accomplished here:

1\. No email on my local system - nothing to lose, nothing to be confiscated
or intercepted or lost.

2\. Many, many emails do not traverse the Internet _at all_. If I send email
to an rsync.net coworker, that email is nothing but a local copy operation -
it never travels across any network.

So I am excited and interested to see a console email client like this,
especially since (al)pine is not really maintained and has fallen behind a bit
in usability ... but I question the use-case of running it _locally_.

~~~
jaromilrojo
Hi there and thanks for your interest. I also started writing emails with
Pine, straight after using Portal of Power as a pre-Internet BBS point ;^) Now
keep in mind Jaro Mail is just a rather big wrapper around mutt / fetchmail /
msmtp / notmuch with special support for generating sieve filters used by
dovecot2. Credits are well due to all these programs for lasting so long and
working well.

As I describe it in the manual, the primary use of JaroMail is to keep email
local, yes. But as you well mention here there are situations in which it is
very handy to have emails stored (or perhaps temporarily moved) on a server.

Jaro Mail so far works also in those situations, substituting the support for
OSX-keyring and gnome-keyring with a simple "local keyring" storage using
symmetrically encrypted (GPG) entries in an sqlite db. I'm not super-happy
about that, but it works for now, it may change in the future.

Anything else is just the same, local or remote. To facilitate moving the
stash around I use a Tomb which contains all what's needed - kudos to ZSh for
being so lovely and portable, summed up to the small and very common unix
programs used, you can imagine I never had a problem moving my setup around on
desktops and servers really.

Please also note the difference between the 'peek' and the 'fetch' commands:
you don't always need to use the latter, so one can have duplicate setups on
servers where only peek is used and nothing is downloaded. Or perhaps one can
fetch using the "keep" option as same options as fetchmailrc are supported
per-account...

